# Boston Sit-Down Oct 21 @ Churchills



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

If you happen to be in the Boston area, we will be having a Sit-Down at Churchills on October 21. It's actually a going away gathering for Wacco, who many of you know. He's moving to Arizona, and we figured we'd give him a propper send off. Wacco as you know has been one of the organizers of the Nerf gatherings that have been held in March at Churchills, and which over the last two years has drawn over 80 brothers and sisters each year.

Time info will be posted soon. Hope you'll be able to join with us in saying Adios to Wacco.

Bill


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wouldnt miss this.

I will definately be there.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

It looks like this will be my goodbye herf as well since I will be moving about 2 weeks after. There should be a pretty good sized crowd at this one!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will see you there Mike.

I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

See you on the 21'st. Looking like a good crowd is on the way. Good-bye to Mike and Wacco.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

What time is this herf? I'd love to come if you have room for one more.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> What time is this herf? I'd love to come if you have room for one more.


2 o,clock be there !

Call me I will be in town a bit earlier as well.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Had some great cigars and even better conversation. Thanks guys.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just got home.

A few wines. Lots and lots of Cigars.

Met Vadim, Roger, Boston Bill, Wacco, Siglo 1, Frank, Paul, Mike and many others.

It was definatley a good time with some great people.


----------

